# USC Critical Studies MA vs UCLA Film and Media MA



## k.stack (Apr 5, 2015)

So the two courses in question are the Critical Studies MA at USC, and the Film and Media MA at UCLA.

I was wondering if anyone knew much about the differences between the courses, the advantages and disadvantages to each course, the differences between faculty/ teaching, or if anyone has an opinion on which is better?

I'm also keen to hear opinions about the film schools/ universities as a whole - factors like diverse student body, campus location, which is better for international students, and job prospects after graduation.

Thanks for the help!


----------

